# Cannondale Trail SL F5



## ripnbst (Aug 2, 2010)

I can get this bike, the 2010 model for $680.00.

Is this a good deal on a good bike to get as a first "real" mtb?

Or should I get something else?

I was also looking at a Trek 6000 which I can get for about the same price.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Good frame. Good components. Used the BB5s on some really steep terrain and they worked good. OE fork is ok, may not be rebuildable, havent found parts anywhere, havent tried the dealer again though. After market fork upgrade will cost you considering you may have to buy a new 1.5/1/25 crown adapter. SAVE frame tech is interesting and may actually work. The black paint scheme is beautiful. Lock-on grips a nice touch. Nevegal tires.

The Trek 6000, is heavier, but has Shimano hydraulic disc brakes and XT rear derailler, thats the game changer right there. I'd go with the Trek for the same price.

http://www.trekbikes.com/int/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/6_series/6000e/


----------



## Milano1 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have the F5 and put it side by side to the Trek 6000. I picked the F5 because it felt more comfortable to me. Both are strong frames and have decent components, another reason I chose the F5 was it gave me a chance to maybe get a Lefty.


----------



## rhynohead (Jun 4, 2009)

I got an 08 F4 with a headshock which I bought earlier this year that I need to get rid of because of the lack of use. PM if you are interested.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Milano1 said:


> I have the F5 and put it side by side to the Trek 6000. I picked the F5 because it felt more comfortable to me. Both are strong frames and have decent components, another reason I chose the F5 was it gave me a chance to maybe get a Lefty.


You can put a lefty on any bike now...................Well maybe not "any" bike.:yesnod:


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

The July 2010 issue of *Mountain Bike Rider* magazine gave the *2010 Cannondale Trail SL5* a so-so score. They did a "Dirty Dozen" shootout of twelve hardtail bikes priced at £600 or less (it's a U.K. magazine but that's $936 at current exchange rates). Here are the scores:

Voodoo Bantu......................10
KHS Alite 2000.....................10
Genesis Core 10.....................9
GT Avalanche 2.0....................8
Specialized Hardrock XC Pro....8
Kona Bolt.............................. 8
Saracen Mantra X27................7
*Cannondale Trail SL5...........6*
Pinnacle Peak 3.0..................6
Giant Talon 2........................ 5
Cube Attention.......................5
Norko Kokanee......................5

You can download issues for free at: http://www.magazinesdownload.com/?tag=/mountain+bike+rider

Have you checked at Performance Bicycles for discounts on a GT Avalanche?

Dorel Industries now owns Cannondale along with GT and other brands. The Dorel family of companies also includes many familiar department store brands like Mongoose, Schwinn, Murray, Roadmaster, etc. One can argue then that GT is no more suspect than Cannondale is now:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannondale

As they say, "Past performance should not be taken as an indicator of future results."


----------



## rafab (Aug 17, 2009)

Clones123 said:


> [ ... ]


Do you know if the '10 frames were built in the USA? Wondering because of this:



wikipedia said:


> In 2009, Dorel Industries said that it was moving all of Cannondale's bicycle manufacturing to a new plant in Taichung, Taiwan by the end of 2010. Some non-bicycle manufacturing jobs will remain in Bedford, including final assembly and testing. A new customer service call center is planned in Bedford, as well.


----------



## Tdub80 (Sep 3, 2010)

They are made in Taiwan. I bought an F5 the other day for my wife and it's a very nice bike. I almost got the BBQ F5 for myself but they gave me a smokin deal on the F4 for $775. Couldn't say no to that!


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

galtzaiLe said:


> Do you know if the '10 frames were built in the USA?


It's my understanding that only the very high-end Cannondale's are still made and assembled in the United States.


----------



## Milano1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow nice deal on the F4! I paid a little over that for my F5. 

Yes only the higher end Cannondales are made in the US.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

for '10 the lowest Cdale models that had made in USA frames were the F3 (msrp $1650) and the Flash 29er 3 ($1800) which are basically the same bike aside from the wheel size. I was going to get the F5 but found out that this was the last year for USA made frames so i had to beg the wife for $800 more for the flash 29er 3.....lol


----------



## rafab (Aug 17, 2009)

@meSSican, Milano1, Tdub80: Thanks. I'll try to find a '09 F4 then. I really liked that bike hehe


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Its really good too seee people consciously trying to buy American with nobody making them do so. No laws, no regulation, no politician, no discrimination, no hate, just want to buy American. Great stuff!


----------

